# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Τσιγαρο και Red Bull...Πως κόβονται?

## Τάρια

Καλησπερα
Συνήθως έγραφα σε άλλη ενότητα,αλλα αυτές οι 2συνηθειες με εχουν κουράσει.
Για το τσιγαρο έκανα βελονισμο και για 3περιπου Χρονια ήμουν καθαρή.Ομως στη δουλεια αγχωθηκα και το άρχισα.Το red bull Ομως δεν μπορω να το κοψω παρόλο που έκανα βελονισμο.
Θελω να ξανακανω βελονισμο και για τα 2 αλλα το οικονομικο δεν μου το επιτρέπει.
Μπορει καποιος να μου δώσει συμβουλες?
Να σημειώσω πως εχω θέμα με το σίδηρο όπως όλες οι γυναικες σχεδόν,εχω συνδρομο πολυκυστικων οωθηκων με Οτι αυτο συνεπάγεται και τέλος δουλεύω βάρδια και καφε δεν πιάνω.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## IVAN

καλησπερα για 5-6 χρόνια περιπου επινα red bull καθε μερα απο το πρωι....
το αντικατεστησα πολυ συσκολα με ice tea....και αλλα παρόμοια ποτα αλλα που δε μου άρεσαν πολύ.... πολύ δυσκολα είναι αληθεια..\
το τσιγαρο δεν το κοβω με τιποτα....καπνιζω 25 χρονια...

----------


## paintitblack

δεν ημουν ποτε κανενας βαρυς καπνιστης
αλλα το εχω κοψει και το εχω ξαναρχησει πολλες φορες
οποτε το εχω κοψει καθυστερουσα το πρωι να καπνισω οσο πιο πολυ μπορουσα (τις περιοδους που καπνιζα με το που ανοιγα τα ματια μου ηθελα τσιγαρο και αν δεν ειχα ετρεχα στο περιπτερο)
το καθυστερουσα οσο μπορουσα απο το πρωι προσπαθωντας καθε μερα να το καθυστερω και περισοτερο μεχρι που εφτανε και η μερα που δεν καπνιζα καθολου και μετα καθε 2-3 μερες μεχρι το καθολου
τωρα εχω απο τα μεσα απριλιου να καπνισω τσιγαρο
δεν ειναι οτι δε το θελω ειναι οτι εχει αυξηθει η αντισταση μου επειδη εχει σπασει η συνηθεια

----------


## giannis1990

καλα το τσιγαρο ρε παιδια,αν και δεν εχω κανισει ποτε στη ζωη μου,ενταξει το καταλαβαινω..αλλα το red bull? γιατι?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

γιατι το red bull δινει φτερααααα! κι εγω προσπαθω να κοψω το καφε το πρωι κι αλλα πραγματα, αλλα η δυναμη της συνηθειας με εμποδιζει.

----------


## giannis1990

εγω οποτε θελω σταματω οτι θελω..αμα θες

----------


## betelgeuse

Προσπαθησε να κοψεις το red bull σιγα σιγα , μειωνοντας την ποσοτητα και αντικαθιστωντας το με κατι αλλο.

----------


## viky

Και εγω ειχα πιασει τον εαυτο μου να εχω αναγκη το red bull αλλα το ειχα συνδιασει με το γυμναστηριο.Οταν το καταλαβα απλα το σταματησα.Πως γινεται να παθεις εξαρτηση απο αυτο?οκ το τσιγαρο το καταλαβαινω παρολο που δε το εχω βαλει ποτε στο στομα μου

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πως πινετε αυτη την αηδια???Μου θυμιζει σιροπι για τον βηχα!!μπλιαχχχχχχχχ!!

και συμφωνα με ερευνες ειναι και αρκετα επικινδυνο ενεργειακο ποτακι εχει στειλει καποιους..Αλλωστε το ρεντμπουλ δινει φτεραααα..!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σιγα μη δινει κ ελικες

----------


## Macgyver

διπλο μνμ ...............

----------


## Macgyver

Αν εχεις πεισμα κ θεληση , ολα τα καταφερνεις . Τωρα αυτο το ποτο , δεν τοχω πιει , αλλα οποιαδηποτε κακη συνηθεια , κοβεται μαχαιρι , ετσι απηλλαγην απο το αλκοολ , μαχαιρι , αμα το πηγαινα λαου-λαου , ακομα μεθυστακας θα ημουν .
Το γκουγκλαρα , δεν ειδα να εχει καμμια εξαρτησιογονα ουσια , πλην της καφεινης , που δεν ειναι κ τοσο ζορικη , ο συνδυασμος ταυρινης ( ενα αμινοξυ , οχι εξαρτησιογονο ) κ καφεινης ειναι που το κανουν τοσο δυνατο μπορεις να το αντικαταστασεις με δυνατο καφε ???

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa

Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να κοψεις το ρεντ μπουλ. Συνηθεια του μυαλου ειναι για μενα, οχι σωματικη εξαρτηση. Εγω προσωπικα επινα 5-6 ρεντ μπουλ τη μερα, και καμια 10ρια φραπεδες. Για να τα κοψω, επειδη με θεριζαν στο στομαχι, αρχισα τα ice tea. Δε μπορω να πω οτι ηταν τοσο δυσκολο. Η αυνηθεια μου ελειπε, οχι το ρεντ μπουλ σαν ρεντ μπουλ. Ουτε ο καφες...Αρχισα να παιρνω ice tea σε 6αδες, και ακομα αυτα πινω. Αντε να πιω κ ενα καφε το πρωι, αλλα την υπολοιπη μερα τσαι, γιατι αλλιως δεν εχω μετρο, το παρακανω. 
Για το τσιγαρο δεν ξερω τι να σου πω, ξερω πολλους που το εχουν κοψει, ειτε σταδιακα, ειτε μαχαιρι, ξερω και αλλους που εχουν δοκιμασει χαπια, βελονισμο, τσιχλες νικοτινης, ηλεκτρονικο τσιγαρο κ αλλα πολλα, αλλα δεν το εκοψαν. Εγω δεν το εχω κοψει ποτε για πανω απο 6μηνο, αλλα και εδω νομιζω οτι παιζει τεραστιο ρολο η θεληση κ η αποφασιστικοτητα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Για το red bull δεν ξέρω, αλλά για το τσιγάρο η μόνη μέθοδος που ξέρω είναι αυτή που εφάρμοσα σε εμένα:Αθλήτρια από ετών 0 αλλά στη Malboro η καινούρια πτέρυγα θα εγκαινιάζονταν προς τιμήν μου, οπότε όταν ένοιωσα τα πρώτα λαχανιάσματα, ότι δεν μπορώ να ανασάνω κ η προπόνηση δε βγαίνει, είπα απλά "ή εγώ ή αυτό" κ επειδή τα πάντα μέσα στο μυαλό είναι κ το μυαλό είναι πολύ δυνατό εργαλείο, μην το υποτιμάμε, κοντεύω να κλείσω 7 χρόνια καθαρή (μείον κάτι εκρήξεις που το θέλω σαν τρελή, αλλά δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 2-4 πακέτα το χρόνο). Αλλά αυτό λειτούργησε σε εμένα, άλλος άνθρωπος μπορεί να θέλει τη σταδιακή μέθοδο. Έχω ακούσει για τσιρότα από το φαρμακείο πάντως, για ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο κ άλλα παρόμοια. Τώρα για το red bull, μήπως είναι ανθυποβολή ότι σε τονώνει.....?Θέλω να πω η ταυρίνη δε φέρνει κ σε ντόπινγκ. Απλό τονωτικό είναι (λένε) κ το μαύρο τσάι. Πάντως δε θεωρώ το red bull επικίνδυνο, εκτός κ αν πίνεις 4 λίτρα την ημέρα.

----------


## vodka

Δεν ισχύει αυτό για την γυμναστική και το λαχάνιασμα mariposa. Δεν είμαι αθλήτρια σαν εσένα βέβαια για να κοιτάω να πιάσω τις μέγιστες επιδόσεις, αλλά κάνω σχεδόν advanced -δεν μιλάμε για περιπάτους- και λαχάνιασμα δεν υπάρχει ενώ είμαι βαριά καπνίστρια. Κάποιος που λαχανιάζει όταν ανεβαίνει σκάλες πχ ή ξεκινάει το τρέξιμο όταν δεν έχει ξανά τρέξει ποτέ στην ζωή του, λαχανιάζει γιατί είναι μούχλας και δεν κινείται γενικά πολύ. Δεν φταίει το τσιγάρο όσο και να καπνίζεις, θα προσαρμοστεί ο οργανισμός. 
Για το πώς κόβεται... Μέθοδοι υπάρχουν τόσες... Φτάνει να αντέξεις την περίοδο των withdrawal. Εγώ αυτή δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω γιατί πίνω ταυτόχρονα πάνω από 10 καφέδες κι όσες φορές έχω δοκιμάσει να τα κόψω μαζί, μου τινάζεται ο εγκέφαλος στον αέρα. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω εδώ... Για το red bull μάλλον συνήθεια είναι. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε τζάνκις της coca cola... Απλά μην ξανά αγοράσεις. Μήπως φταίει ότι όταν διψάς αντί να πίνεις νερό, πίνεις red bull και το έχεις συνδυάσει έτσι? Γιατί να ξέρεις πολλοί την πατάνε εκεί. Διψάνε και θέλουν κάτι δροσερό, οπότε πιάνουν αναψυκτικά επειδή είναι κρύα αυτά όμως δεν ξεδιψούν γιατί δεν έχουν αρκετό νερό μέσα, οπότε σε λίγο διψούν πάλι και πάλι κάνουν το λάθος να πιάσουν το αναψυκτικό. Ντάξει έτσι κι αλλιώς όπως είπε η mariposa, λίγο το κάκο από το redbull.

----------


## Macgyver

> Για το red bull δεν ξέρω, αλλά για το τσιγάρο η μόνη μέθοδος που ξέρω είναι αυτή που εφάρμοσα σε εμένα:Αθλήτρια από ετών 0 .....?Θέλω να πω η ταυρίνη δε φέρνει κ σε ντόπινγκ. Απλό τονωτικό είναι (λένε) κ το μαύρο τσάι. Πάντως δε θεωρώ το red bull επικίνδυνο, εκτός κ αν πίνεις 4 λίτρα την ημέρα.




Μαriposa , συμφωνω μαζι σου , κ εγω ειμαι αθλητης , ας πουμε , καμμια σχεση με το επιπεδο σου , κ μπραβο για τα επιτευγματα σου , αλλα γυμναζομαι απο τα 26 ως τωρα στα 52.5 , η ταυρινη ειναι ενα απλο αμινοξυ , αλλα η καφεινη σε ποσοτητες ανω των 800 mg ( 4 νες ) , θεωρειται ντοπιν , αλλα ασχετως αυτου , επειδη για κανα χρονο στα 90s , επαιρνα εφεδρινη , για να παθεις κατι ( καρδια ) πρεπει να προυπαρχει προβλημα . Παντως η εφεδρινη , που ειναι ισχυρη ( 20-30mg επαιρνα ) δεν μου εκανε εθισμο . Σιγουρα εσυ τα ξερεις καλυτερα .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν κάνω πλέον πρωταθλητισμό (άμα δουλεύεις δε γίνονται αυτά), αλλά ακόμη γυμνάζομαι καθημερινά κ πολύ (πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή κ ύστερα τα κουσούρια). Το λαχάνιασμα που λέει η vodka μπορεί να έχει δίκιο, αλλά ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι κ αλλιώς, εγώ όταν το παράκανα με τσιγάρα μετά δεν άντεχα να ανασάνω μέσα, 2 φορές μάλιστα βγήκα έξω από το νερό λαχανιασμένη σα να με κυνήγαγε καρχαρίας. Για την εφεδρίνη έχω ακούσει όχι κ τα καλύτερα σχόλια. Καρδιά προκαλεί όντως όπως λέει ο macgyver αν ήδη προϋπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αλλά άσχετο, άμα νοιώθεις πεσμένη κ το red bull βοηθάει, μήπως να έκανες 1 εξέταση αίματος να δεις αν όντως λείπει κάτι?Γιατί αν λείπει μπορεί κάποιος γιατρός να σου δώσει κάτι σε πολυβιταμίνη ή σίδηρο ή κ γω δεν ξέρω τί. Πάντως ποτέ μην μπεις σε φαρμακείο να πάρεις κάτι από μόνη σου, όπως κάνουν τόσοι κ τόσοι βλάκες, γιατί κ την καλύτερη πολυβιταμίνη- ιχνοστοιχεία -τονωτικό να πάρεις κάνει τρελή ζημιά να παίρνεις κάτι που δεν λείπει από τον οργανισμό σου.

----------


## Jimy

Ποιος μπορεί να μου πει πως δουλεύει το φόρουμ?

----------


## Macgyver

> Ποιος μπορεί να μου πει πως δουλεύει το φόρουμ?




Tι θελεις να μαθεις ?

----------

